# LTZ Tint Job!



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Found a guy that uses a clean room, and cuts all of the film with a computer system. Got to love it.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice job!!
I also that they didn't cut around the third brake light. I have seen some like that and it kinda stands out. Your's is nice and clean. Mine was done the same way. Is that 30%?


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats man looks good. definitely makes that black look good


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Is that 20% or 30%. I'm thinking of going 30%


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great! Now, you just have to work keeping it clean!


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

It is hard to see on the black/black, but:

Fronts are 35
Rears are 20
Back is 15

California is kind of picky on front tint. I went as dark as I dared . Film is SunTek and lifetime warranty.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice thats purdy.. just motivated me to make an appt


----------



## captain cruze (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks real nice!


----------



## zimmer.rich (Feb 9, 2011)

Just in case anyone wants to see the legal limits for tint in there state (USA)

Auto Window Tint Laws | TintCenter Window Tinting


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice I might go with 30% all the way around.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice..Also went SunTek in the CXP line 45% all around as Minnesota is finicky. I'm suppose to be at 50%, but I don't listen to well..


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

luckily they aren't too strict in Louisiana. I'm gunna go 20% all around when i get the cash. To the OP, how much you got yours done for? The guy I talked to down here said $165 :/


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I paid $210.00.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

looks great, I just got 25% all around on my lt


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 5% in the back and 20 in the front.

My tinter has the same setup as you , computer cut, SunTek film, I love it.

Sucks you paid so much, but I get a discount because I've known the guy for a while.

Does your tinter pull your door panels off to do the whole window or no? Mine does.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks great!

I've watched one of those computer systems cut the tint. Really neat. Just plug in the car model and away it goes. Gotta love technology!


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> I have 5% in the back and 20 in the front.
> 
> My tinter has the same setup as you , computer cut, SunTek film, I love it.
> 
> ...


Everything seems to cost a little bit more here in California. The list price was $255, and people were lining up when I got there for my appointment.

They do not completely remove the door panels, but move the top portion outward to gove them access.

They seem to have done a really nice job. I can't put the windows down for three (3) days, so I will know more on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks good. We had ours done on Saturday, but it has since rained and snowed. We did 35% on the frt doors, 5% rear doors, back glass and the windshield strip. I'll post pics this coming weekend. It's supposed to be sunny, but **** in the midwest you never know.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL i live in saint louis and i know what you mean about the weather man, 

im getting my tint next week i think im going 20% all the way around but havent fully decided yet.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

just go limo all around its a vip car i did,atleast my backs are


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> just go limo all around its a vip car i did,atleast my backs are


Limo all around is asking for trouble in almost every State these days. 35% on the fronts is about the most you can go without being hassled to death. Most States allow whatever you want on the rest of the windows, so long as you have dual side mirrors.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

im just joken limo would be hella sick though,i did 20 in just my rear cost me 120 my guy will do the fronts for 40 bucks i think ill do it when he comes back down,and he does great work its not some back door dealer


----------



## RickyT (Feb 6, 2012)

This excites me! I am getting 20% all the way around tomorrow on my black LTZ! Yours looks great! I am stoked!


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

i got 25% front 5% on the rest. didnt cost me a thing got the dealer to do it for free before i picked it up.


----------

